# First, I Did A C-21…



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

… as some of you, who have followed my development and progress as an Fn3 modeler in these pages over the years, may remember. This is the brass ‘n’ steel Accucraft C-21 I posted here back in 2005. It was my first foray into r/c battery-powered model locos.











Then, I free-lanced a mythical C-20 (for which there is no prototype, as far as I know) based on a Bachmann outside-frame Consolidation with Baker valve gear which I dubbed a “Super-Connie.”









And now, working my way down the scale, I’ve just finished bashing a C-19.



Christmas 2012, I got a Bachmann 1:20.3 scale C-19 as a present and like any true modeler, I let it sit and gather dust for the better part of a year without doing anything with it. When I finally did get around to tearing it down and looking into its potential for bashing, I found myself quite impressed.


When some people consider Bachmann, they think: plastic[/i]. However, everything on this model that should be made of metal, is[/i] made of metal. All the piping and the entire drive train – from the Pittman can motor (with flywheel) to the drivers themselves (fully sprung and equalized) – including the gears and gearbox – is metal. The metal plates added as weight inside the boiler (and the extra buckshot I filled steam dome with) makes this model weigh in at just over eighteen pounds. Should provide plenty of rail adhesion.


By the way, the parts that are plastic are well rendered and accurate with a lot of detail. The whole model is engineered for strength but also is easy to disassemble. IMHO, this is the best large-scale model loco offering from Bachmann to date – and based on a truly American narrow-gauge prototype.
Here’s what I did with it. First the usual “builders photos”: 
















..and some from above (more-or-less): 






























Fortunately, the acquisition of this B’mann Consolidation coincided with the demise of my Berlyn Ten-Wheeler (No. 20) - it suffered a catastrophic drive failure. Rather than trying to fix it (it never ran very well anyway) I decided to send it to the “rip track”, but not before stripping it of many useful parts to use on this C-19.











Even the former crew for the ten-wheeler – the hogger, “Iron Mike” and …








… the stoker, “Big Red”, now have a new “ride.” I left the sun shades rolled up in order to see the figures better.











The tender got the trucks, rerailers, rear ladder and air tank from ol’ No. 20, and I added “hungry boards” and some other minor stuff. There was plenty of room inside for the Airwire receiver/decoder, Phoenix sound card, speaker and, of course, 14.8V Polymer Li-Ion rechargeable battery from BatterySpace.com. The charging jack, on/off toggle and volume control switch are under the water trunk hatch.











Up front, the ten-wheeler’s pilot truck wheels, headlamp and toolbox, found a new home. AMS (Accucraft) couplers with working breaker bars are installed fore and aft and the cowcatcher is a modified B’mann K-27 spare part.











As long as I’m giving out plugs for various model manufacturers, I’d really like to put in a good word for ProtoHands, from Old Iron Designs of Trenton, NJ. These magnetic gladhands look and work just like the originals. I’ve upgraded all my rolling stock and locos, including this one, with them, both front …








…and back. 









I even used them to connect the brake line couplings between the tender and the engine.











The air compressors got a little extra detailing and were connected to the steam turret on the backhead in the cab. The dynamo also got a valved steam line from the turret and an electrical connection to the main bus on the boiler jacket. The bell and whistle ropes are made by clamping the ends of three copper wire strands in a vise and chucking the other ends in my variable-speed Dremel tool and slowly winding them up.









Before I put the roof on the cab, I took some pics so I could show you the mechanism I devised for “Iron Mike” to blow the whistle from his seat in the cab.











I didn’t intend to do a completely detailed cab interior because you can hardly see it anyway. I just put in enough stuff to “suggest” that it was all there. (Besides, it was fun to do.) I put in a throttle quadrant, Johnson bar and brake stand for “Iron Mike” and ran steam lines from the turret to power the dynamo, compressors, lubricator and insulated ones to the injectors. I also put in a couple of overhead lights in case I ever want to run at night. (Oh, yeah, there are red and yellow lights in the firebox, too.)
This guy will have his inaugural run on Clem O’Jevich’s Warrior Run Loco Works[/i] modular layout at the big train show at the Maryland state fairgrounds in Timonium, just north of Baltimore on “Superbowl Weekend” at the beginning of February and, of course, I’ll have it at ECLSTS in March.


As always, questions, comments and critiques are welcome. Thanks for putting up with this rather long-ish posting, I remember well how helpful looking at stuff like this was when I was a neophyte large-scale modeler and I offer this as payback.


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Awesome! 
Thanks for sharing.
TOM


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,

Thanks for posting. I'm inspired every time I see your work. Awesome!


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Jack, 

Superb, as always: thank you for the post which is both very interesting and helpful, with very good photos. 

Yours peter.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Jack 
A pleasure to see your work again. You have inspired me (with your steam tractor thread) to attempt to copy your multi coat painting technique on my current wood flatcar build. Hope it turns out half as good as yours did. 
Now on the surface finish on your various locomotives. It is subtle, yet each part seems to stand out somehow with shading, weathering and different tones. Not to mention the rust on the couplers. I recently got a Bachman Mallet, and it is desperate for exactly what you accomplished with your surface finishes. Any further info will be much appreciated. 
I hope to see you at Timonium in February. 

Regards 

Jerry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Viewing the images leaves me almost speechless as to how to describe this wonderful model... It looks more real that a real one... 

Fabulous, Jack. I'll look forward to seeing it at York...


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry -

If you click on my name below the posting, it will take you to Dean Whipple's great website: 4LargeScale.com.

Then go to the "How To" drop down menu and find the listing for "Weathering" where you can read about my techniques.

I always say that the hardest thing to do in weathering is the _first_ thing - whatever it is. The thought of smearing paint or powder on this beautiful model seems to scare a lot of modelers. My advice is just take a deep breath, grab your brush and DO IT. Comfort yourself with the thought that there's almost nothing you do in weathering that can't be undone, more-or-less. 

In fact, I've often tried to "take a mulligan" by washing off or painting over some weathering I wasn't satisfied with, and before I reapplied it, I realized that what was left was exactly what I was looking for in the first place. Subtlety is the key to success - too many weathered models look like they've been run through a paint carwash.

Good luck with your Mallet. See you at the train show.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 18 Jan 2014 07:02 AM 
Viewing the images leaves me almost speechless as to how to describe this wonderful model... It looks more real that a real one... 

Fabulous, Jack. I'll look forward to seeing it at York... 
Stan -

I apologize for failing to mention that the decals on my C-19 were made by you. Thanks for your good words and your good work. 

Looking forward to seeing you at the ECLSTS in York, PA this March.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack..... I'm always happy to do your work... It's such a pleasure to see what you do...


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Fabulous workmanship Jack, these are truly outstanding engines. Your posting is making me wonder if I should continue with 1:29 scale? I like to squeeze in as much detail as I can, but in your chosen scale at least you can see it.
Beautiful looking engines and I really like the crew you have, they look quite proud of what they've been charged with.Cheers.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

As the man said - awesome work! (Doesn't look much like EBT #7 though


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack, Those are gorgeous models!! Thanks for posting all that "Eye candy".


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Beautiful job Jack. I am planning to be at York in March and looking forward to see it. 

I have a C-19 waiting for me to pick up, and what you have done gives me inspiration what to do. 

Dale


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

Awsome job this is truly inspiering


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Another great piece of modeling Jack. Looking forward to seeing it at York.

Doc


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Jack 

I quite enjoyed perusing your web pages. A wealth of information there. I think it is time for you to do a clinic at ECLSTS on your techniques. And the word "weathering" is inadequate. It is so much more 

Regards 

Jerry


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack, WOW! (my highest praise). Your style is unmistakable... if you had posted this anonymously, I would have known it was your work. Geoff


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jack, 
Beautiful job on the C 19, you can tell those engines all belong to the same railroad. 

Jerry, I totally agree with your request that Jack do a clinic at the ECLSTS and I sent him an email earlier today asking him to consider doing one. Would anyone else be interested in Jack doing a clinic?? 

Chuckger


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Outstanding, Jack. I always enjoy looking at your locos--and envying your modeling skills.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, that's another beauty! Well done (as usual!)


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Been watching your work for sometime now. very nice detail.. I have back in my mine livestream days Time when we were on?


----------

